# Jeremy Hunt doesn’t understand junior doctors. He co-wrote a book on how to dismantle the NHS



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2016)

Frankie Boyle on Jeremy Hunt:

"Consider how desperate these doctors are: so desperate that they want to talk to Jeremy Hunt. Surely even Hunt’s wife would rather spend a sleepless 72 hours gazing into a cracked open ribcage than talk to him. Hunt won’t speak to the doctors, even though doctors are the people who know how hospitals work. Hunt’s only other job was founding Hotcourses magazine: his areas of expertise are how to bulletpoint a list and make dog grooming look like a viable career change."

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...-understand-junior-doctors-book-dismantle-nhs


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 27, 2016)

I really do not understand those individuals in our society who can even remotely consider the completely outlandish suggestion that Mr. Namespeltincorrectly could co-author a book about dismantling the NHS and then follow that up by picking a punch up with the doctors could have some kind of (VERY THINLY) hidden agenda going on. Why the very thought of it....................................................hey hang on a minute??????????


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2016)

News report from 2009:

"David Cameron was facing a battle to restore party unity behind his health policy last night after it emerged that several of his key shadow cabinet members put their names to a manifesto criticising the NHS and calling for it in effect to be dismantled.

The _Observer_ can reveal that leading Tory MPs – who include Cameron's close allyMichael Gove – are listed alongside controversial MEP Daniel Hannan as co-authors of a book, _Direct Democracy_, which says the NHS "fails to meet public expectations" and is "no longer relevant in the 21st century".

Others listed as co-authors in the book, published shortly after the 2005 general election, include shadow cabinet members Greg Clark and *Jeremy Hunt* and frontbencher Robert Goodwill. Clark and Hunt were unavailable for comment last night.

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2009/aug/16/tory-mps-back-nhs-dismantling

Why on earth should anyone trust him with the NHS? 

Also contains this gem:

"Cameron, who has pledged to preserve the health service, and to increase spending on it, *without subjecting it to radical structural reform*."

So, what was all that total reorganisation business about then?


----------



## Ljc (Apr 27, 2016)

TBPH I trust politicians only as far as I can throw them.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 27, 2016)

Ljc said:


> TBPH I trust politicians only as far as I can throw them.


I'm sorry LJC, that makes you a bit gullible, trusting them that far!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 27, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm sorry LJC, that makes you a bit gullible, trusting them that far!


----------



## Annette (Apr 27, 2016)

I'd be willing to see how far I could throw any of them. Preferably close to a cliff edge...It could be a research project - do an MP's political persuasions affect how far they can be thrown?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> I'd be willing to see how far I could throw any of them. Preferably close to a cliff edge...It could be a research project - do an MP's political persuasions affect how far they can be thrown?


Well, I'd venture to suggest that most of the Tories are lightweight lickspittles, so if the caught the wind they'd probably travel miles


----------



## Annette (Apr 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, I'd venture to suggest that most of the Tories are lightweight lickspittles, so if the caught the wind they'd probably travel miles


I dunno, I reckon Boris would bounce quite well


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 27, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> I'd be willing to see how far I could throw any of them. Preferably close to a cliff edge...It could be a research project - do an MP's political persuasions affect how far they can be thrown?


I suspect it would depend on how much hot air and bull stuff they contain. If there's more hot air, they'd go quite a way. If it's mostly bull stuff then not so far but they might land with a very satisfying, if reeking, squelch. A reprise of the Great Stink might occur.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 27, 2016)

I wouldn't give you much chance of throwing Mr Pickles very far.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2016)

We could always arrange a posse Vicsetter, many hands always make lighter work and I'm pretty sure you'd have no trouble getting volunteers!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> I'd be willing to see how far I could throw any of them. Preferably close to a cliff edge...It could be a research project - do an MP's political persuasions affect how far they can be thrown?


Hehe!  Here's your chance! 

https://punthunt.uk/#


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 29, 2016)

Q. If Jeremy [Beep] and McDonald Fart were thrown off a cliff together, which would hit the ground soonest?
A. Who cares?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Q. If Jeremy [Beep] and McDonald Fart were thrown off a cliff together, which would hit the ground soonest?
> A. Who cares?


Perhaps we can get them to do a tandem skydive together, and forget the parachute?


----------

